

Ask HN: Can you please review my idea? - ohnivak

http://cl.ly/420H472P0m1o3f131e19<p>Thank you.
======
david927
It's a great idea -- which is why it has been done so many times. Your
competition slides are not a good indicator of how much competition is out
there. Pingdom, for example, is not really a competitor, but Clicky,
ClickTale, etc. (not shown) are.

------
luxpir
Seems well worth a shot, especially with server down alerts included. No
mention of ssl? Your final link in the PDF points to the memcached site.
Pricing would also be key to me; bootstrap-friendly prices would be ideal,
including a free trial.

------
ohnivak
And for the monitor <http://vanillamonitor.com> Thanks! :)

------
ohnivak
Clickable link <http://cl.ly/420H472P0m1o3f131e19>

